# Shall we play a game...... Who what where when who wha...



## gioua (Jan 19, 2013)

Topic for those actively online and playing and where what who when whahh

I am heading to the 24-7 Toujane server for about 30 mins.. COD2 PC 

SHALL WE PLAY A GAME?


User name today

Grrrrnader...




[video=youtube;ecPeSmF_ikc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecPeSmF_ikc[/video]


----------

